# DIY Light Fixture thread...?



## ghengis (Jun 11, 2008)

OK, I give up...there was once a DIY light fixture thread that involved the retro-fitting of four CFLs into an old plastic (think it was plastic...) strip. Can anyone recall?? There is one similar, by BryceM, in which he uses 8 CFLs inside a timber box, but this is not the one I am chasing... I kinda get the feeling the one I am thinking of was by HoppyCalif, but I am really not sure.

Have done what I think to be a fairly broad search, but I'm only guessing as to what the title was... Any ideas would be just rad!


----------



## Andy Ritter (Nov 26, 2008)

I found this thread started by hoppycalif, but I'm not sure if it is the one that you were looking for or not:

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...diy-mod-perfecto-10-gal-light.html#post336404

Hope that helps.

Andy


----------



## ghengis (Jun 11, 2008)

That is exactly the one! Shot, Andy, nice work!!

I owe you a (insert favourite thirst quenching beverage here)!!


----------



## Andy Ritter (Nov 26, 2008)

Hey ghengis,

I'm so glad I could help. You don't owe me anything (but I'll be sure and down a thirst quenching beverage anyway :drinkers.

I thought you might like to know how I found that thread. Since you said you thought that hoppycalif had started it, I simply searched him on the members list and went to his profile page. I then clicked on the link for "Find All Threads Started By hoppycalif". If you click on someone's name in the forum, you get a drop down box that gives you some choices, including that same one. I've searched for lots of threads by doing that and it's worked out pretty good.

Again, glad I could help. I figure one of these days you might help me, which is all I hope for.

Andy


----------



## ghengis (Jun 11, 2008)

Yeah, I have a handle on the search function, but I wasn't sure if it was hoppy or not...that was just a lucky guess. Anyhoo, cheers again! 

Time to open me a refreshing bevy too, methinks


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

maybe this will help to its my lighting build

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/diy-aquarium-projects/66651-i-have-created-beast.html


----------

